# Kaffeine und Konqueror

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

Kaffeine ist. glaube ich, das beste Programm zum Abspielen von Videos, dass ich je benutzt habe (OK, waren zugegebener Maßen nicht so viele :-D). Außerdem benutze ich relativ häufig den Konqueror als Webbrowser. Im Wikipedia-Artikel/eix über Kaffeine ist mir aufgefallen, dass es ein Plugin gibt, dass bei entsprechenden Video-Streams statt der Anzeige des Videos einen Starter für Kaffeine anzeigt.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, wenn ich dann davon ausgehe, dass ich irgendwo beispielsweise auf einen DivX-Stream stoße und den dann mit Kaffeine in einem extra Fenster ankucken kann? (Nur so zur Sicherheit nochmal gefragt)

(Viel wichtiger:) Ist die Integration in den Konqueror etwas anderes als das kaffeine-mozilla-plugin oder ist das das gleiche?

(Meine eigentliche Frage:) Sollte das Plugin oben auch das richtige für den Konqueror sein, warum wird es mir nicht als Erweiterung angezeigt? Ich habe es installiert, sicherheitshalber den Rechner neu gestartet, Konqueror geöffnet und unter Einstellungen -> Erweiterungen nach neuen Plugins gesucht und nichts gefunden.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, vielen Dank schonmal und einen schönen Tag,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

hab selbst wenig an das Thema gedacht, aber dann gerade eben doch nochmal danach schauen wollen und siehe da, google liefert mir gleich als erstes diese Frage von mir selbst.

Da frag ich dann doch nochmal nach, wenn google das so sagt.

Also wie ist das jetzt mit DivX-Streams im konqueror? Geht? Geht nicht? Geht bedingt? Geht mit Kaffeine? Geht mit diesem Plugin www-plugins/kaffeine-mozilla-plugin? Geht irgendwie anders?

Kann ich vielleicht bei der Dateizuordnung in den Einstellungen kaffeine im Reiter für die eingebettete Darstellung angeben und wenn ja, dann wofür, also welche Dateitypen passen dort für die gängigsten Streams.

Tut mir echt Leid, aber da hab ich absolut keine Ahnung von, ich würde nur gerne auch nicht Flash-Streams, gerade wo die jetzt ja auch Probleme machen, im konqueror kucken können.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

